# Can bearded dragons eat onion?



## MrNMrsDoolittle (Jul 8, 2010)

Bought a pack of frozen veg for my beardies, defrosted it and it has small bits of onion in it.

Is a small amount of onion acceptable?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

in a word No

*Onion* Potential toxicity

Nutrition Content


----------

